# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  :::: کسایی که دومین باره کنکور میدن و معافیت گرفتن ، کد نظام وظیفشون چنده ؟؟؟ ::::

## 2013films

کسایی که دومین باره کنکور میدن و معافیت گرفتن ، کد نظام وظیفشون چنده ؟؟؟ 

فقط بچه ها زود جواب بدین که این رفقا زیادن

----------


## Aminval76

از مشاورمون پرسیدم گفت 6

----------


## hanjera

با اینکه تو انجمن گفته بودن 7 رو بزن...
رفتم و گشتم...زدم 6

----------


## Amir h

اگه شماره ی 2 بزنی اشکال داره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## New person

من کد 7 رو زدم.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------

